# Humber River (Scrapped under the name 'Vasco da Gama' around 1996)



## lom_04170

My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## benjidog

Welcome to SN,

I am unable to help you but we have a lot of members and maybe some of them can come up with the goods. We are not often stumped.

In the meantime take a look round the site as there is plenty to see here. Maybe your father would be interested in looking around too. There may be some people he knew.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

LOM,
......and a warm welcome to the site from me too! I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Welcome to SN. I am sure you will enjoy the site.

Rgds


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Lom.....,

Here some details/piccie:

Name:Vasco da Gama
ex name: Humber River
Built:1971
Wharf:N.V.Werf "Gusto"-Schiedam
IMO:7036615
Call/Flag Sign:ORVH
Company:Jan de Nul N.V
P.o.R.Brugge
Flag:Belgium
LOA x B x D: 130.31 x 22.53 x 8.77
BRT:10.130
DWT:11.857
Eng:Werkspoor 2Vee Oil 4SA each 16Cy 410x470 16000bhp [11768kW]
Builder:Stork-Werkspoor Diesel NV-Amsterdam
Spd:15kn.
Details:
TM Hopper/Dredger
Trailing Suction Bottom doors
Twin side arms Dredging depths 30.0
Hopper 162 18T
1 HO ER 1Ho
Hopper 10 156
2 Sandpumps each 1765 kW[2400bhp]
Cr 1[20]


----------



## Arie Ros

*Humber River*

Hoi Everybody
Here for the di harts the Humber River

gr Arie Ros


----------



## Arie Ros

*Humber River*

Humber River again
gr Arie Ros


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Haven't seen lom_04710 for quite some time, as this thread was started in March the 21th,even no replies on the posted info/details and noticed that this was his one and only post, but here she is in another shot, haven't a clue where it came from, must be taken by one of these aerial companies:


----------



## Arie Ros

*Humber River*

Humber River again in Brasil, Sao Sebastiao '71

gr Arie Ros


----------



## bernard berens

*humber river*

Mr. Arie Ros , I Don´t Know If You Remember Me.i Worked On The Humber River In The Engine Room.in Brasil And Saldanha Bay.that Was The Last Place. How Are You And The Others .i Live In Brasil Now.goodbay Bernard Berens


----------



## codinot

Hello Arie,
I just came across this thread. I'm Charles Odint and worked on the Humber River in Brasil and SA as Chief Electrician. This is all a long time ago, but I am sure I have a bunch of picture somewhere if someone is interested.
Bye
-Charles


----------



## Arie Ros

Hallo Charles

Heb al een tijd geleden gereageerd, maar zou graag de fotos van de Humber River willen ontvangen.

vr gr Arie Ros

(Email address removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines* )


----------



## simomatra

Just came across this thread, I also worked on her whilst she was in Australia on both projects as Electrician

Cheers Sam


----------



## Polaris22

Hi, I served on the M.V. Humber River as 4th Engineer during the construction of the Brisbane Airport...have not been able to find any photos of the vessel....do you have any?....Michael Brisbane


----------



## barra

*Humber River*

Hi I worked on the Humber river in australia as greaser on the airport at brisbane , port hedland and gladstone . I was saddened when it all came to an end.I have a couple of pics I will post when I can dig them out. 

Bill


----------



## Polaris22

*Humber River*

Hi Bill,

I did about 3 months when the Humber River was dredging for the Airport. Probably the worst vessel I sailed on!!! I was there when the C/E was from some place up North Queensland...were you there then?? When I was there she had just come out of a supposed re-fit in Singapore, the V18 Diesels were stuffed at that stage. I also sailed on the Geopoties 5 for about 6 months in Chili Chup in Indonesia.....Would appreciate any photos you might have of the vessel...so I can add to my 35 or so others for posterity!!!!! You can send them to [email protected] if you wish....Cheers Michael Smith (Senior 2nd Engineer)


----------



## Phil_Thorsen

One of my brothers worked on the Humber River as well for the Brisbane Airport and at Karatha. He was one of the dredge line operators. He also went to asia and sailed on her to bring her to Brisbane initially. I spent many an enjoyable evening on board when she was docked. Quite a piece of engineering.


----------



## Juliane Carvalho

Olá! Meu nome é Juliane Carvalho.
Estou procurando meu avô, ele trabalhou na draga Humber River, em São Sebastião Brazil. Conheceu minha avó nessa mesma cidade, no ano de 1972. Quando vocês foram embora, ele não sabia que ela estava grávida. tenho 26 anos e sonho em conhece-lo. 
O nome da minha avó é Maria Teresa de Carvalho.
Minha mãe se chama Anne.
O apelido do meu avô era Bowl. Ele era mecânico.

Qualquer informação é importante para mim.

Com amor

Juliane

e-mail [email protected]

+55 (11) 9 8327-4152


----------



## gleff

lom_04170 said:


> My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.


I am working on an archive of pictures and found Humber River at a dock as a back drop to a group of men holding a meeting. Date is in 1971 harbour: IJmuiden The Netherlands (removed pic for better one)


----------



## gleff

gleff said:


> I am working on an archive of pictures and found Humber River at a dock as a back drop to a group of men holding a meeting. Date is in 1971 harbour: IJmuiden The Netherlands


You are in luck. It seems that the fotographer took some pics of just Humber River:


----------



## gleff

gleff said:


> You are in luck. It seems that the fotographer took some pics of just Humber River:
> View attachment 686135
> View attachment 686135


and another:


----------



## John614

lom_04170 said:


> My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.


I worked on the humber river what was your fathers name


----------



## Trea

lom_04170 said:


> My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.





lom_04170 said:


> My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.


My father also worked on that ship. He then worked for the Ballast Nedam company. He was chief engineer marine engineer. Later he started working for the Dirk Jan de Nul company (Belgium).


lom_04170 said:


> My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.





lom_04170 said:


> My father worked on the "Humber River" (made in the netherlands, I think). He wants information and photos on this vessel. There is very limited information on the internet. He was based in based in brisbane (Queensland) and Karatha (Western Australia) (both locations in Australia. He would also like to discuss his other experiences on ships). Any assistance is appreciated.


My father also worked on that ship. He then worked for the Ballast Nedam company. He was chief engineer marine engineer. Later he started working for the Dirk Jan de Nul company (Belgium).


----------

